# Τζίμμυ Κορίνης: Από τη Μάσκα ως την Τρίτη ψήφο



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν στην τελευταία τάξη του δημοτικού ή στην πρώτη του γυμνασίου που άρχισα να διαβάζω τις πρώτες μου Μάσκες. Ήταν μια αποκάλυψη: από τη μια οι αστυνομικές ιστορίες δεν είχαν καμιά σχέση με τις παιδικές περιπέτειες, τον Βερν, τη Διάπλαση των Παίδων και τα όμοια. Από την άλλη, και εκεί ίσως ήταν η μεγαλύτερη έκπληξη, η γλώσσα ήταν χαλαρή, απελευθερωμένη, συχνά μόρτικη, οπωσδήποτε διαφορετική από τα «εγκεκριμένα», αποστειρωμένα κείμενα που διάβαζα ως τότε. Να επισημάνω ότι εκείνο τον καιρό τα παιδιά δεν είχαν την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουν τον «διαφορετικό» κόσμο από τη διαρκή παρουσία του στο σπίτι μέσα σε μια μικρή οθόνη. Όσοι μεγάλωσαν χωρίς μικρή οθόνη στο σπίτι θα πρέπει να έζησαν κάποια στιγμή που άνοιξαν το πορτάκι και πέρασαν από τον κόσμο του παιδιού στον κόσμο των μεγάλων. 

Δεν θυμάμαι πια εκείνη τη γλώσσα, μόνο την εντύπωση που μου έκανε. Δεν μπορώ καν να ισχυριστώ ότι βοήθησε, καθοριστικά και τελεσίδικα, να γράφω πιο απλά, χωρίς περικοκλάδες, γιατί λίγο αργότερα πέρασα μία τουλάχιστον περίοδο αφύσικου γραπτού λόγου, τότε που με επηρέασε η γλώσσα του Καζαντζάκη. Είχα όμως την καλή τύχη, αρκετά χρόνια αργότερα, στο Λονδίνο, να γνωρίσω από κοντά και να δουλέψω για τέσσερα χρόνια δίπλα ακριβώς στον άνθρωπο που άφησε αποτύπωμα διαρκείας στη Μάσκα, το Μυστήριο και άλλα περιοδικά εκείνου του καιρού: τον Τζίμμυ Κορίνη.

Καταφέραμε να ξανασυναντηθούμε πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες, στην παρουσίαση του καινούργιου βιβλίου του, που έχει τίτλο _Η τρίτη ψήφος_. Ήθελα να γράψω δυο λόγια γι’ αυτό, αλλά ο τρόπος που διαβάζω τα βιβλία (πολλά μαζί, σε ανταγωνισμό με τις εφημερίδες και τα ιστολόγια) δεν με έχει αφήσει να ξεπεράσω τη σελίδα 160. Ωστόσο, δεν παίρνει αναβολή. Αυτή τη Δευτέρα γίνεται σύναξη στο συμπαθητικό στέκι του εκδότη του βιβλίου, του Σάμη Γαβριηλίδη, κοντά στο Μοναστηράκι. Αρπάζω λοιπόν την ευκαιρία και βάζω τώρα εδώ:


την ανακοίνωση για τη σύναξη
το κείμενο που διάβασε ο ποιητής Γιώργος Μπλάνας κατά την παρουσίαση της _Τρίτης ψήφου_. Έβαλα τα μεγάλα μέσα, τη γνωριμία μου με τον Γιώργο όταν εκείνος ήταν νέος και εγώ νεότερος (από σήμερα), για να το δημοσιεύσω και εδώ.
ένα τμήμα από τη συνέντευξη που πήρε από τον Τζίμμυ Κορίνη ο Άρης Μαλανδράκης και δημοσίευσε στο protagon.gr.

Επίσης:
Βικιπαίδεια
maska.gr


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

*Εορταστική βραδιά
για το θρυλικό περιοδικό*
ΜΑΣΚΑ
Δευτέρα 30 Ιουλίου, 9 μ.μ.

‘Μασκόφιλοι’ και ‘Μασκονοσταλγοί’, νοσταλγοί μιας άλλης
ανεπανάληπτης εποχής, ελάτε να μοιραστούμε τις αναμνήσεις μας
από το περιοδικό που σημάδεψε ευχάριστα την ζωή μας και να
συζητήσουμε με τον *Τζίμμυ Κορίνη*, συγγραφέα και τελευταίο
διευθυντή της «*Μάσκας*», που κάνει δυναμική επανεμφάνιση με το
συναρπαστικό μυθιστόρημα *Η ΤΡΙΤΗ ΨΗΦΟΣ*. Κι επειδή ο Τζ. Κορίνης
υπήρξε ‘είδωλο’ του θρυλικού συγκροτήματος των *IDOLS*, η βραδιά
θα εμπλουτισθεί με live μουσική και τραγούδια των *IDOLS *από τον
*Βασίλη Κωνσταντινίδη*.

Στο art-bar «Poems and Crimes” των *Εκδόσεων Γαβριηλίδη*
Αγίας Ειρήνης 17, Μοναστηράκι
Δευτέρα 30 Ιουλίου, 9 μ.μ.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

*Ο ΑΙΜΟΣΤΑΓΗΣ ΔΡΑΚΟΥΛΑΣ Ο ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ ΕΖΡΑ ΠΑΟΥΝΤ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΖΙΜΜΥ ΚΟΡΙΝΗΣ*

*Του Γιώργου Μπλάνα*
Από την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _Η τρίτη ψήφος_ του Τζίμμυ Κορίνη (28/5/2012, στο art bar ποιήματα και εγκλήματα)​


Αγαπητοί φίλοι, σκοπεύω να σας μιλήσω για το είδος αστυνομικής ιστορίας που καλλιεργεί ο Τζίμμυ Κορίνης. Και φυσικά για την ποιότητα της γραφής του.

Επειδή το αντικείμενό μου δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φημολογείται, θα παρακαλούσα να με προσέξετε. Αν πάλι βαρεθείτε και θέλετε να απαλλαγείτε από εμένα, μπορείτε να μου το ζητήσετε. Εσείς θα χάσετε. Γιατί, παρ’ όλη την αυστηρότητα με την οποία ξεκινώ, η υπόθεση έχει μεγάλο γούστο.

Αρκεί να σας πω τον τίτλο που έβαλα στο κείμενό μου: Ο ΑΙΜΟΣΤΑΓΗΣ ΔΡΑΚΟΥΛΑΣ Ο ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ ΕΖΡΑ ΠΑΟΥΝΤ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΖΙΜΜΥ ΚΟΡΙΝΗΣ.

Πάμε. Σαν παραμύθι.

Δεν είχε καλά-καλά στεγνώσει το μελάνι στην περίφημη Βίβλο του Γουτεμβέργιου, όταν στην αυλή του βασιλιά της Ουγγαρίας κυκλοφορούσε ένα οκτασέλιδο φυλλάδιο με την πρώτη κιόλας καινοτομία: στο εξώφυλλό του φιγουράριζε το πορτραίτο ενός βαλκάνιου ηγεμόνα. Βλέμμα αλαζονικό, σκληρό, μουστάκι οθωμανικό, καπέλο εξωτικό, μαλλιά μακριά, που μαρτυρούσαν οργίλη προσωπικότητα.

Στις εσωτερικές σελίδες του πρώτου αυτού Pulp περιγράφονταν με ανατριχιαστική παραστατικότητα τα αιμοσταγή κατορθώματα αυτού του ηγεμόνα. Το πρόχειρο αυτό βιβλιαράκι, που τυπώθηκε στη Βιέννη, το 1463, και μέσα στις τρεις επόμενες δεκαετίες γνώρισε τέσσερις επανεκδόσεις σε διάφορες πόλεις της Γερμανίας, αφορούσε σ’ εκείνο το πρόσωπο που έμελλε να γνωρίσουμε από τα λαϊκά αναγνώσματα με βρικόλακες.

Επρόκειτο για τον Βοεβόδα Βλαντ Τσέπες ή Ντράκουλα τον δεύτερο, ηγεμόνα της Δακίας. Ο τετραπέρατος αυτός άνθρωπος, ο οποίος δεν υπήρξε καθόλου πιο σκληρός από τους ηγεμόνες της εποχής του, αλλά ακολουθούσε ανορθόδοξες τακτικές, έγινε στόχος οργανωμένης προπαγάνδας από τον Ούγγρο βασιλιά. Αυτό τον σκοπό είχε το βιβλιαράκι. Ο Ντράκουλα είχε φτάσει στο σημείο να κόβει ουγγρικό νόμισμα. Έπρεπε να εξοντωθεί. Πρώτα ηθικά.

Αλλά στην Ιστορία, άλλα ρωτάς και άλλα μαθαίνεις. Οι Γερμανοί που διάβασαν –με ανομολόγητη ηδονή– για βγαλμένα μάτια, κομμένα μέλη, παλουκώματα, ξεντερίσματα, κανιβαλισμούς... δεν μπορούσαν, βέβαια, να ελέγξουν την αλήθεια όλων αυτών των φρικαλεοτήτων, αλλά δεν χρειαζόταν. Πάντα κάπου αλλού μπορεί να συμβαίνουν τα πιο παράξενα πράγματα. Ο άγνωστος συγγραφέας είχε φροντίσει να δημιουργήσει μια χάρτινη πραγματικότητα, που αντλούσε την υπόστασή της από τη δύναμη των λέξεων. Και η δύναμη αυτή γεννιόταν από την παραστατικότητα και τη λεπτομέρεια, χαρακτηριστικά και τα δύο της ποίησης και όχι της πεζογραφίας.

«Παλούκωσε οριζόντια ένα σωρό ανθρώπους, νέους και γέρους, γυναίκες κι άνδρες», διαβάζουμε. «Και οι άνθρωποι μπορούσαν να κουνάνε τα χέρια και τα πόδια, και διπλώνονταν και πηδούσαν σαν βατράχια. Ύστερα έβαλε να τους καρφώσουν τα χέρια και είπε πολλές φορές στην γλώσσα του: “Α, πόσο δίκαιη είναι η τιμωρία τους!”»

Και λίγο παρακάτω:

«Ένα πρωί, κατά τα χαράματα, έφτασε στα χωριά και χάλασε τα πάντα και πήρε μαζί του αιχμαλώτους και τους παλούκωσε όλους: άνδρες, γυναίκες και παιδιά, νέους και γέρους. Και κάθισε να φάει σ’ ένα τραπέζι κάτω από τους παλουκωμένους, πράγμα που του άρεσε πολύ».

Ώσπου στο τέλος της καριέρας του, οι Ούγγροι:

«...τον περικύκλωσαν και τον αιχμαλώτισαν. Ακόμα ζει».

Ακόμα ζει. Κι αμέσως έρχεται στο μυαλό μας εκείνο το εύρημα, σύμφωνα με το οποίο το κακό αφήνει πίσω του πάντα μια υποψία αναβίωσης. Ο ψυχοπαθής δολοφόνος, τα ζόμπι, οι βρικόλακες, ποτέ δεν εξολοθρεύονται εντελώς.

Αυτό το προπαγανδιστικό φυλλάδιο, λοιπόν, είναι η μήτρα του είδους που αποκαλούμε «hard-boiled fiction» ή «σκληροτράχηλο αφήγημα», στο οποίο είδος ανήκει ο συγγραφέας μας Τζίμμυ Κορίνης.

Φυσικά, ανάμεσα στον άγνωστο συγγραφέα του 16ου αιώνα και τον συγγραφέα μας, μεσολαβούν μερικοί αιώνες. Και ίσως αναρωτηθείτε γιατί πήγα τόσο πίσω. Και πώς θα επιστρέψω, χωρίς να σας έχω εδώ για τις επόμενες πέντε ή έξι ημέρες.

Πρώτον, πήγα τόσο πίσω επειδή δεν θεωρώ καθόλου τυχαίο το γεγονός πως το πρώτο κείμενο με «σκληροτράχηλο» ύφος γεννήθηκε παράλληλα σχεδόν με την τυπογραφία και είχε έναν ήρωα που θα γινόταν από πραγματικό πρόσωπο, διάσημος μυθιστορηματικός ήρωας. Χρειάζεται να ερευνηθεί αυτό. Επιστημονικώς. Όχι εδώ, φυσικά.

Έπειτα, οι αιώνες που μεσολάβησαν προχώρησαν με άλματα. Η ωμή, ρεαλιστική γραφή δουλεύτηκε αρκετά, για να εκτιναχτεί, στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, με την άνθιση του ημερήσιου και περιοδικού τύπου. Οι εφημερίδες και τα περιοδικά χρειάζονταν ερεθιστικά αναγνώσματα. Οι Αμερικανοί πιονέροι, οι παράνομοι, οι διεστραμμένοι δολοφόνοι, οι λαϊκοί εκδικητές, ξεχείλιζαν από τις σελίδες των εντύπων. Κανείς δεν έμεινε απαθής μπροστά στις οικονομικές δυνατότητες αυτής την ανθηρής βιομηχανίας. Ούτε καν ο Ντίκενς, ο οποίος ήταν επίσης επιχειρηματίας της λαϊκής λογοτεχνίας. Ούτε και ο Πόε, ο ποιητής που επινόησε το αστυνομικό αφήγημα. Και δεν το επινόησε επειδή εκεί τον οδήγησε ο ποιητικός του οίστρος, αλλά επειδή, ως συνεργάτης λαϊκών εφημερίδων και περιοδικών, ήθελε να βγάλει το ψωμί του. Τα τρία αστυνομικά διηγήματά του έθεσαν κανόνες οι οποίοι δεν ξεπεράστηκαν ποτέ. Μόνο προσαρμόζονταν στο αναγνωστικό γούστο κάθε εποχής. Ένας ερευνητής συγκεντρώνει στοιχεία για μιαν εγκληματική πράξη –που δεν είναι απαραίτητα φόνος– τα βάζει στη σειρά και αποκαλύπτει τον εγκληματία, ο οποίος μετά το έγκλημα εξαφανίζεται, δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο στην ιστορία.

Οι σημαντικότερες αλλαγές –μετά από περίπου 100 χρόνια αριστουργημάτων της αστυνομικής λογοτεχνίας– θα έρθουν στα τέλη της δεύτερης δεκαετίας του 20ου αιώνα. Ο εγκληματίας δεν απουσιάζει πια από την αφήγηση, αλλά προσπαθεί να αποφύγει τη σύλληψη στήνοντας θανάσιμες παγίδες στον ερευνητή. Το αστυνομικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι πια μια νοητική άσκηση, αλλά μια επικίνδυνη περιπέτεια.

Η αφήγηση ακολουθεί τις επιταγές του Μοντερνισμού. Τα πάντα είναι δράση, συνεχής κίνηση και ένταση, ένταση που οι ήρωες πρέπει να μοιραστούν με τους αναγνώστες. Μονάχα η συγκίνηση διαρκεί, έλεγε ο Έζρα Πάουντ όταν έθετε τους κανόνες της μοντερνιστικής ποίησης. Περίεργο, αλλά η αστυνομική λογοτεχνία είχε πάντα μια υπόγεια σχέση με την ποίηση. Όχι λόγω Πόε. Μάλλον λόγω της σχέσης και των δύο λογοτεχνικών ειδών με τη φαντασία.

Για να διεκπεραιωθεί η εξιστόρηση τέτοιων περιπετειών, δεν φτάνει πια η κομψή, γεμάτη λογικά σχήματα, γλώσσα του παραδοσιακού αστυνομικού μυθιστορήματος. Χρειάζεται μια γλώσσα παραστατική, επικεντρωμένη στη λεπτομέρεια, συναισθηματικά φορτισμένη μέχρι σκληρότητας. Να η γραφή του φυλλαδίου για το οποίο μιλούσα στην αρχή.

Και χρειάζεται ένας ήρωας όχι μόνο ευφυής, αλλά γρήγορος, ανθεκτικός στις κακουχίες, συναισθηματικά σκληρός, αρκετά κυνικός, ολίγον σαρκαστής και αποφασισμένος να κερδίσει το ψωμί του δια πυρός και σιδήρου. Χρειάζεται δηλαδή ένας ήρωας που να μπορεί να επιβιώσει στη ζούγκλα της μεγαλούπολης, όπου το έγκλημα είναι πια καθημερινό φαινόμενο.

Αυτά κυρίως στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες. Στην Ελλάδα; Στην Ελλάδα η «σκληροτράχηλη» ιστορία θα έρθει λίγο πριν τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο και θα κατακλύσει τα περίπτερα στις δεκαετίες του 50 και του 60, για να υποχωρήσει σιγά-σιγά στη διάρκεια της δεκαετίας του 70. Όμως ακόμα κι έτσι, ακόμα και αν κάθε κοινωνιολογία της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας πρέπει να λάβει υπόψη της το γεγονός πως γενιές αναγνωστών διαμόρφωσαν το αισθητήριό τους από τα λαϊκά περιοδικά με αστυνομικές ιστορίες και όχι από τη λεγόμενη «σοβαρή» λογοτεχνία, ακόμα κι έτσι λοιπόν, τα σημαντικότερα από τα έργα των ελλήνων συγγραφέων του είδους που μας ενδιαφέρει ήταν ψευδώνυμες ιστορίες των ξένων διάσημων ηρώων.

Εξάλλου η αστυνομική λογοτεχνία, μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα δεν απέδωσε τίποτα αξιόλογο στην Ελλάδα. Η αστυνομική ιστορία χρειάζεται έναν ήρωα και μια γραφή που μπορεί να κινητοποιήσει αποτελεσματικά τη φαντασία του αναγνώστη. Ο Έλληνας αστυνομικός είχε μόνο μία μέθοδο έρευνας: τα βασανιστήρια. Και φυσικά δεν τον ενδιέφεραν οι εγκληματίες, αλλά οι επικίνδυνοι κομμουνιστές! Αν η τύχη δεν έφερνε τον δολοφόνο σε κάποιο αστυνομικό τμήμα, για μικροκλοπή ή καυγά σε ταβέρνα, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να αποκαλυφθεί. Ύστερα, ποια γραφή; Τι πιο ερεθιστικό θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει ένας αναγνώστης του 1947, από την εμφανώς πλαστή είδηση που φιγουράριζε στην εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ την Τετάρτη 2 Ιουλίου 1947;

«Συνελήφθησαν τρεις κακούργοι του ΕΛΑΣ. Η Γενική Ασφάλεια φιλοξενεί από της χθες τρεις από τους πλέον αιμοβόρους εκτελεστάς της εαμοκομμουνιστικής μαφίας. [...] Εξ αυτών ο πλέον εγκληματικός και ο πλέον αιμοδιψής είναι όπως παρουσιάζεται από τας πράξεις του ο Γ. Εϊπίδης. Πρόκειται ασφαλώς περί παθολογικού και ανωμάλου εγκληματίου, ο οποίος ηρέσκετο να βασανίζει τα θύματά του. [...] Ο Εϊπίδης εκτελούσε τα θύματά του κατά το ιδικόν του σύστημα: με τα δόντια του, τους έκοβε τον λάρυγγα, τους εβύζαινε το αίμα και τους ροκάνιζε τ’ αυτιά! [...] Επίσης ήτο τόσο άγριος βασανιστής ώστε αποσπούσε τα νεφρά των θυμάτων του διά μίας μαχαίρας, ενώ αυτά οδηγούντο προς ανάκρισιν...»

Γνωρίζουμε, βέβαια πως κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 50 άνθισε κάποια μορφή εντόπιας αστυνομικής λογοτεχνίας, η οποία όμως δεν είχε να αναδείξει παρά μόνον έναν συγγραφέα άξιο λόγου, τον δημοσιογράφο Γιάννη Μαρή.

Ο Τζίμμυ Κορίνης σπούδασε τη «σκληροτράχηλη» γραφή στην παραγωγή της. Έγραψε μυθιστορήματα σε συνέχειες με ήρωες διάσημες φιγούρες του αγγλόφωνου αστυνομικού αφηγήματος. Η γραφή του ήταν τόσο επιτυχής, ώστε είναι δύσκολο να αναγνωρίσει κανείς τα ψευδώνυμα έργα του. Άλλωστε περίπου την ίδια μέθοδο ακολούθησε και ο Τσάντλερ. Έκανε συνεχώς περιλήψεις εκτενών αφηγημάτων του είδους, τις οποίες δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε αν δημοσίευε.

Ο Κορίνης συνέλαβε με εξαιρετικό τρόπο τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά της «σκληροτράχηλης» γραφής και τους έδωσε ελληνική μορφή, χωρίς να φέρει τη γλώσσα σε δύσκολη θέση. Προπάντων αυτό. Και δεν είναι καθόλου απλό. Όποιος δεν καταπιάστηκε ποτέ με τη δημιουργία μιας εικόνας ικανής να ταράξει τον αναγνώστη, με μόνο εργαλείο τις λέξεις, δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο και το γράψιμο ενός καλού ποιήματος. Το θέμα δεν έχει καμιά σημασία. Στη φτιάξη βρίσκεται η ουσία, στην κατασκευή. Να διαβάσεις και να ταραχτείς, όχι να διαλυθείς. Σήμερα, κανείς δεν ξέρει να γράφει καλύτερα αυτό το είδος από τον Κορίνη. 

«Ο Κοντέλης, πεσμένος πάντοτε πάνω στο τιμόνι του τζιπ, με το κεφάλι σχεδόν διαλυμένο, έχανε αίμα από παντού. Δεν ήταν ανάγκη να ψάξει [ο αστυνόμος Γιαννίδης] για σφυγμό προκειμένου να διαπιστώσει ότι ήταν νεκρός – είχε πεθάνει από τις δύο πρώτες βολές, που, όπως έβλεπε τώρα, είχαν διαπεράσει το στήθος του εγκάρσια από την μιαν άκρη ίσαμε την άλλη. Οι δυο βολές στο κεφάλι ήσαν οι χαριστικές».

Αφήστε με να σας δείξω πώς λειτουργεί αυτή η δεξιοτεχνική μινιατούρα λόγου. Έχει μεγάλη σημασία για το προσβεβλημένο κύρος του είδους γραφής στο οποίο ανήκει.

Πρώτα-πρώτα ακολουθεί αυστηρά τους κανόνες της «σκληροτράχηλης» γραφής, από εκείνο το φυλλάδιο για τον Βλαντ μέχρι τον Χάμετ.

Κανόνας πρώτος: Λεπτομέρεια. Το πτώμα του Κοντέλη είναι πεσμένο στο τιμόνι του τζιπ. Έχει σημασία να μπορούμε να φανταστούμε το σχήμα του αυτοκινήτου, γιατί μόνον έτσι μπορούμε να φανταστούμε το πτώμα στο τιμόνι. Λειτουργούμε σαν φακός. Η εικόνα πρέπει να είναι οργανωμένη. Και οργάνωση δίχως λεπτομέρεια δεν υπάρχει.

Κανόνας δεύτερος: παραστατικότητα. Ένα σχεδόν διαλυμένο κεφάλι είναι μια στατική εικόνα. Ένα πτώμα που χάνει αίμα από παντού είναι μια κινούμενη εικόνα. Ένας νεκρός από δύο βολές που έχουν διαπεράσει το στήθος του είναι μια εικόνα ακίνητη. Όμως όταν αυτές οι βολές έχουν διαπεράσει το στήθος του εγκάρσια από την μιαν άκρη ίσαμε την άλλη, είναι σαν να βλέπουμε μπροστά μας την εκτέλεση.

Κανόνας τρίτος: ο αστυνομικός έχει συναισθήματα για το έγκλημα. Δεν έχει μπροστά του ένα πρόβλημα, αλλά τη σκληρή όψη ενός αδέκαστου κόσμου. «Δεν ήταν ανάγκη να ψάξει για σφυγμό προκειμένου να διαπιστώσει ότι ήταν νεκρός». Φυσικά το «δεν ήταν ανάγκη να ψάξει για σφυγμό» έφτανε. Αλλά ο αστυνόμος δεν θέλει απλά να κάνει το καθήκον του. Θέλει, εύχεται να είναι ζωντανό το θύμα. Εδώ συναντάμε κάποια «ελληνική» θα μπορούσα να πω διαφοροποίηση του Κορίνη. Ο ήρωάς του έχει συναισθηματικό κόσμο συνηθισμένου ανθρώπου. Γι’ αυτό ο ρεαλισμός της «σκληροτράχηλης» γραφής δίνει τη θέση του σε έναν ιμπρεσιονισμό, που συνήθως συνενώνει ένα αντικειμενικό με ένα υποκειμενικό πλάνο, όπως λένε στον κινηματογράφο. Η διαπίστωση «Οι δυο βολές στο κεφάλι ήσαν οι χαριστικές», ακολουθώντας τη σχεδόν ιατροδικαστική περιγραφή της πορείας των δύο πρώτων σφαιρών, εκφράζει κάτι προσωπικό. «Φουκαρά, Κοντέλη, αυτές σε αποτελείωσαν!» ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Και κανόνας τέταρτος: κάθε εικόνα είναι το περιστατικό που τη δημιούργησε. Ό,τι βλέπουμε κινείται και λέει την ιστορία του. Όλα πρέπει να κινούνται συνεχώς.

Αυτό που μόλις έκανα λέγεται υφολογική ανάλυση και χρησιμοποιείται για τον εντοπισμό της αισθητικής αξίας των έργων της «σοβαρής» λογοτεχνίας. Το έκανα επειδή θέλησα να δείξω πως «σοβαρή» λογοτεχνία είναι η λογοτεχνία που παίρνει σοβαρά το θέμα της και τον αναγνώστη.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι... Politics και όχι θεωρία.

Τελείωσα.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

*Τζίμμυ Κορίνης: o άνθρωπος πίσω από τη Μάσκα*
Του Άρη Μαλανδράκη​
Ενώ πράκτορες της Γερμανίας και των ΗΠΑ συναγωνίζονται στα παρασκήνια του Υπουργείου Άμυνας προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσουν το νέο εξοπλιστικό πρόγραμμα που επιβάλλει το ΝΑΤΟ στην Ελλάδα και μια ομάδα «ανταρτών» απειλεί να ρίξει την ελληνική κυβέρνηση που κρέμεται από μια ψήφο, ένας φέρελπις νέος βουλευτής αυτοκτονεί χωρίς φανερό λόγο, ένας μαχητικός δημοσιογράφος μπαίνει στο στόχαστρο πληρωμένων δολοφόνων κι ένας έντιμος αστυνομικός αναλαμβάνει μια έρευνα που θα τον περάσει μέσα από ένα λαβύρινθο απόλυτης διαφθοράς και θα τον φέρει αντιμέτωπο πρώτα με τον θάνατο και μετά με τον σατανικό εγκέφαλο που κινεί τα νήματα…

Θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί απόσπασμα ενός αποκαλυπτικού ρεπορτάζ από τα σκοτεινά παρασκήνια της σύγχρονης πολιτικής σκηνής. Είναι, αντίθετα, η σύνοψη ενός συναρπαστικού μυθιστορήματος με τίτλο «Η Τρίτη Ψήφος», που κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα από τις εκδόσεις Γαβριηλίδη. Το υπογράφει ο Τζίμμυ Κορίνης, που υπήρξε ο τελευταίος διευθυντής της (μακροβιότατης) «Μάσκας». Ενός θρυλικού περιοδικού που ξεκίνησε το μακρινό 1935 με πρώτο διευθυντή τον Απόστολο Μαγγανάρη, για να ολοκληρώσει τον κύκλο του το 1974 με διευθυντή σύνταξης (από το 1963) τον Τζίμμυ Κορίνη. Για την στενή σχέση του με την «Μάσκα», καθώς και για τις υπόλοιπες φάσεις της γόνιμης καριέρας του μίλησε εκ βαθέων στο protagon, δίνοντας το στίγμα του στις απαντήσεις που ακολουθούν:

[…]

*Πότε ξεκίνησε η μακρόχρονη σχέση σας με τη «Μάσκα» και ποια στάδια ακολούθησε;*
Τη γνώρισα στα εννιά μου, όταν ο μεγαλύτερος αδερφός μου έφερε στο σπίτι έναν τόμο δέκα τευχών και μου κούνησε το δάχτυλο απαγορευτικά – δεν έπρεπε να διαβάσω «Μάσκα», ήμουν πολύ μικρός ακόμα. Ατίθασος από τα γεννοφάσκια μου, όχι μόνο διάβασα και τα δέκα τεύχη εκείνου του τόμου, αλλά διάβασα και τον δεύτερο και τον τρίτο τόμο που έφερε, ανύποπτος ότι είχα παρακούσει την απαγόρευση ή ότι αυτό το διάβασμα είχε ξυπνήσει μέσα μου την σπίθα του συγγραφέα που, αργότερα, θα επιβαλλόταν σε κάθε άλλη μου ικανότητα. Ερωτευμένος πια μαζί της, ονειρευόμουν ότι κάποτε θα σμίγαμε, κάνοντας μάλιστα την γραπτή δημόσια πρόβλεψη ότι μια μέρα θα γινόμουν διευθυντής της. Και στα 17 κατάφερα να βρεθώ κοντά της, όταν ο Απόστολος Μαγγανάρης, παρασυρμένος από την δική μου ορμή για το αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα, αποφάσισε να εκδώσει ξανά το περιοδικό, παρά το γεγονός ότι το είχε κλείσει με ζημιά. Το πλησίασμα δεν κράτησε πολύ γιατί η δική μου ορμή δεν ταίριαζε με την νηφαλιότητα του Μαγγανάρη και γίναμε αυτό που λένε «από δυο χωριά». Αποτέλεσμα, εγώ πέρασα στο αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο, το «Μυστήριο», και χρειάστηκε να περάσουν 8 χρόνια για να ξαναβρεθούμε μαζί – τούτη τη φορά εγώ διευθυντής κι εκείνη αποκλειστική ερωμένη μου.

[…]

Το τελευταίο σας βιβλίο μεταφέρει τις συνταγές της hard-boiled περιπέτειας σε ένα σύγχρονο και απολύτως επίκαιρο περιβάλλον. Βρίσκετε πως αυτή η εποχή των δύσοσμων σκανδάλων και της γενικότερης χρεοκοπίας, προσφέρονται για τέτοιου είδους (γοητευτικές, κατά τα άλλα) μυθοπλασίες;
Το είδος του «σκληροτράχηλου» γραψίματος που υιοθέτησα και που διδάχτηκα από τις μεγάλες πένες (Ντάσιελ Χάμετ, Τζόναθαν Λάτιμερ, Ερλ Στάνλεϊ Γκάρντνερ, Ρέιμοντ Τσάντλερ, Ράουλ Γουίτφιλντ κ.ά.) είναι το πιο κατάλληλο για οποιοδήποτε περιβάλλον γιατί είναι λιτό, χωρίς φιοριτούρες, ακριβές, έντονο και παραστατικό ώστε να δημιουργεί συγκίνηση και οπωσδήποτε ρεαλιστικό όπως απαιτεί η ωμή πραγματικότητα που γεμίζει κάθε μέρα τις σελίδες των εφημερίδων ή τα τηλεοπτικά δελτία ειδήσεων. Αρκεί να διαβάσει κανένας το θρυλικό μυθιστόρημα The Glass Key του Ντάσιελ Χάμετ, που γράφτηκε πριν από 80 σχεδόν χρόνια, για να διαπιστώσει ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα από τότε – σκάνδαλα αποκαλύπτονται το ένα μετά το άλλο, τεράστια εγκλήματα συγκαλύπτονται με ένα απλό νεύμα κάποιου ισχυρού και εκατοντάδες υποθέσεις όπου εμπλέκονται διάφοροι μεγαλοσχήμονες και που πρέπει να έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα γερές καταδίκες, καταλήγουν στα αρχεία επειδή άλλαξαν χέρια μεγάλα χρηματικά ποσά. Το μόνο που έλειπε ήταν τα συμβόλαια θανάτου, άλλοτε αποκλειστικότητα του αμερικάνικου υπόκοσμου που ήταν το background των αναγνωσμάτων που δημοσίευε η «Μάσκα», αλλά τώρα μπήκαν και αυτά στο παιχνίδι.

Ολόκληρη η συνέντευξη εδώ:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=17047


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Εσείς έχετε ή είχατε σχέση με την αστυνομική λογοτεχνία ή παραλογοτεχνία; Παρακολουθείτε νεότερα ρεύματα ή σταματάτε αυστηρά στο _Όνομα του ρόδου_; Έχετε διακρίνει κάποιον ειδικό χειρισμό της γλώσσας συγκεκριμένων συγγραφέων από συγκεκριμένους μεταφραστές; Αν πηγαίνατε σήμερα στη σύναξη, θα θέλατε να ρωτήσετε κάτι τον Τζίμμυ Κορίνη;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2014)

Θέλοντας να τιμήσει τα 25 χρόνια επιτυχημένης και δημιουργικής παρουσίας του Τζίμμυ Κορίνη στον κινηματογράφο και την τηλεόραση, αλλά και να θυμίσει ποιος κρυβόταν πίσω από τη θρυλική Μάσκα, η Ενωση Σεναριογράφων Ελλάδος οργανώνει την Τετάρτη 9 Απριλίου μια εκδήλωση στον Ιανό. 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.symvainei&id=33068

*Τζίμμυ Κορίνης: Ο άνθρωπος πίσω από τη Μάσκα*

ΠΟΥ: Βιβλιοπωλείο Ιανός (Σταδίου 24, τηλ. 210-3217917)

ΠΟΤΕ: Τετάρτη 9 Απριλίου 2014, στις 18:00


----------

